# SOLVED: Problemi con VT1708/A

## spillo

Salve a tutti! Ho un problema con Gentoo e la scheda audio citata nel titolo...

La situazione:

```
lspci | grep -i aud

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
```

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [VT82xx         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx

                      HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfbffc000 irq 17
```

Ho provato la configurazione letta qui, ma continua  a non funzionare, ho anche provato a seguire i consigli qui e qui, ma nada nonostante loro sembra abbiano risolto...

Alsamixer sembra a posto, almeno per la mia esperienza (le colonne mancanti sono relative ai soli microfoni):

```
│     ┌──┐              ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │

│     │  │              │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      │

│     │  │              │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      >

│     │▒▒│              │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │▒▒│      │

│     ├──┤     ┌──┐     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     └──┘     └──┘     ├──┤      │

│     │OO│     │OO│              │OO│     │OO│                       │MM│      │

│     └──┘     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘                       └──┘      │

│                                                                              │

│      78             100<>100  74<>74   93<>93    0<>0     0<>0   100<>100    │

│  < Master >Headphon   PCM     Front   Front Mi Front Mi Front Mi   Line   
```

Ovviamente ho provato già ad usare alsaconf...

Consigli?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

stai usando il driver snd_hda_intel? È compilato come modulo?

A volte se messo come built-in, può dare problemi, come è successo anche a me in passato.

----------

## ago

Ho anche io schede via e da problemi, io ho risolto, che kernel stai usando?

----------

## spillo

Ho provato sia con il modulo snd_hda_intel (che mi pare sia quello configurato da alsaconf) che con snd-via82xx, entrambi li uso come moduli, non staticamente dunque...

Ago come hai risolto? Attualmente il kernel è la versione 3.0.6, oggi se riesco aggiorno alla 3.1...

----------

## ago

con 3.0.6 deve funzionare, è un portatile o un fisso? nel caso sia il secondo, il front panel potrebbe dare problemi, hai provato a inserire il jack nel pannello posteriore?

----------

## spillo

Il jack di default è collegato dietro (è un fisso dunque), ma ho provato anche nel front panel.. nada! Puoi postarmi per cortesia le tue impostazioni di kernel e /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf?

----------

## ago

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y
```

Il resto in sound è not_set

```
alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1
```

----------

## djinnZ

sono di fretta ma con il driver hda-intel in generale sia builtin che modulare è sempre meglio specificare codec ed altro

```
options snd-hda-intel model=qualcosa
```

o

```
snd-hda-intel.model=qualcosa
```

. Ovvio che prima si configura modulare e poi quando funziona si trasferiscono i parametri sul builtin. Leggi anche Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt

----------

## spillo

Allora, ammesso che il mio kernel sia configurato correttamente (sempre perché ho seguito la wiki), ho provato la configurazione di Ago, ma nada, non esce alcun suono... djinnZ, io capisco di dover mettere "model=auto" col mio modello, sbaglio? Comunque io ho provato e non esce alcun suono... Sto sclerando...

----------

## ago

prova a premere f5 su alsamixer e cambiare le impostazioni di Independent HP

----------

## spillo

Ho delle voci in più rispetto a prima effettivamente, ho messo tutto al massimo ma non esce comunque alcun suono... La voce che mi indichi non mi risulta esserci...

EDIT: rettifico, funziona, come qualcuno aveva consigliato prima il problema era nel "front": in pratica considera "front" gli attacchi che ci sono dietro, dunque lavorando su quelli (la voce mi è uscita comunque solo dopo le modifiche da voi indicate) funge...

Ad ogni modo, cosa sarebbe quel "independent hp" che non ho?

----------

## djinnZ

Quindi non ti resta altro che creare un adeguato /etc/asond.conf

----------

